# MANILA | Tower One | 12 fl | Pro



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Location: Manila Bay
Purpose: Mix-used
Architect: CAZA Architects
Developer: SM Investments


----------



## Jose Mari (Mar 2, 2009)

Honestly, I'm having my doubts about concept proposals like these in the Philippines, but I'll be glad to be proven wrong if this thing pushes through.  It would definitely be a great addition to the area.


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

More Information from CAZA:


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

Old proposal:


crossboneka said:


> I realized the Caza proposal is too small for an ecom project and the giant balloon is a dead giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

